# I think I'm a closet photographer...



## Meysha (Sep 26, 2005)

... and this is my coming out. 

Obviously Photoshopped. Shot as Raw, fixed WB for colour version, Added gaussian blur - soft light layer @50%, levels, added sepia layer - Thanks JonK!! and sharpened. - Lot of work for a boring photo ey.







Ok explanation. I was really really really bored and decided to try and be arty farty and take a photo of something normal and make it look interesting. I think all that I acheived was a realisation of how messy my closet is. :-(

Ah well.. thanks for looking!


----------



## sfaribault (Sep 26, 2005)

Still...  good detail and I do like your photoshop 'practice'..


Steve  :thumbup:


----------



## LizM (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey, at least its in the closet!  Most of mine stays in the dryer until I need them.


----------



## photo gal (Oct 5, 2005)

Meysha I don't think this photo is boring at all!  In fact I am intrigued by it....and that closet is a whole lot neater than mine ever are!  I like it and thanks for the look into your closet!  : )


----------

